# Goodgame Studios sucht Dich als Spieletester  (mit Vergütung)



## Goodgame (2. Februar 2012)

*Goodgame Studios sucht Dich als Spieletester  (mit Vergütung)*

Hallo PCGamer,


wir, die Goodgame Studios, haben uns zum Ziel gesetzt, qualitativ hochwertige Spiele zu entwickeln und dabei die Messlatte immer ein wenig höher zu legen. 
Um dies zu verwirklichen, sind wir stets auf der Suche nach neuen Testern, die unsere Spiele auf Bedienbarkeit und Nutzerfreundlichkeit hin spielen.

Ob Spieleprofi oder Anfänger, jeder ist gefragt und kann uns weiterhelfen. 

Bei den Tests wird Deine Spielweise aufgezeichnet und anschließend auf einer nur uns zugänglichen Internetseite hochgeladen.

Ein solcher Test wird in der Regel 15 Minuten dauern, kann aber bei Bedarf auf maximal 60 Minuten ausgeweitet werden.
Sollten wir Dich für einen Test einplanen, erhältst Du den genauen Ablauf per Mail. Eine Vergütung für Tests wird es auch geben, diese Beläuft sich auf circa 20€ pro Stunde.

*Ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren muss erfüllt werden!*

Wenn die Fragen ausführlich beantwortet werden, lässt sich Dein Profil für zukünftige Tests besser einschätzen.
Solltest Du also Interesse haben, die Spiele von Goodgame Studios verbessern zu wollen, dann schreibe uns bitte eine Mail an Gametester@goodgamestudios.com , als Betreff bitte PCGames. 

*Alle Angaben werden selbstverständlich vertraulich behandelt und nur zu diesem Zweck verwendet.*

Vorname

Nachname

E-Mail

Telefon / Mobil

Wohnort

Alter

Wie viele Stunden verbringst Du mit dem Spielen von Onlinegames am Tag / in der Woche / im Monat?

Was ist Dein Lieblingsbrowserspieltyp? (Genre) ( Action / Rollenspiele / Strategie / Glücksspiel etc.)

Was ist Dein Lieblings(browser)spiel?

Wie viele Browserspiele hast Du bisher gespielt und welche sind es?

Hast Du schon mal eine Zahlung für Browserspiele getätigt?

Welche Art von Internetleitung ist in Deinem Haushalt vorhanden? (Upload/Download) (Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test)

Welche Leistung besitzt der Computer, den Du nutzen würdest? (Prozessor / Arbeitsspeicher / Grafikkarte)



Diese Daten sind ausschließlich zum Aufbau unserer Testerdatenbank gedacht und werden weder zu Werbezwecken verwendet, noch an Dritte weitergegeben.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diese Beitrag wurde in Absprache mit  "Florian Stangl" gepostet.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goodgame (12. März 2012)

Hallo PCGamer,

danke schon mal an alle die sich gemeldet haben!

Bisher haben wir noch keine Tests gestartet, sind aber kurz davor bald etwas zum testen bereit zu stellen.

Ich hoffe es melden sich noch einige, damit die Datenbank sich mehr und mehr füllt!


Viele Grüße!


----------



## Bloodsoul1998 (26. November 2017)

Hallo ich wollte meine Kritik zu dark souls 3 hier schreiben. Ich werde die Punkte story gameplay grafik , die beiden Erweiterungen und Schwierigkeitsgrad und Musik hierbei in Augenschein nehmen.
STORY : die Strory ist für die Dark Souls Reihe typisch. Sehr schlicht gehalten für den ersten Blick. Man erwacht als Unentfachter aus seinem eigenen Grab und wird direkt ins Anfangsgebiet geworfen , nach dem man den ersten Boss besiegt, hat man die Aufgabe die 4 Aschefürsten zu finden und zu besiegen und sie in Form von Asche auf ihren Thron zurückzubringen. Auf den ersten Blick denkt man sich bestimmt als Neuling der Soulreihe ob das echt alles von der Story ist ? Im Groben ja, aber die Reihe erzählt ihre Geschichte in Form von item Waffen und Ausrüstungsbeschreibungen. Auch die Unterhaltungen mit den npcs wird Licht in die Geschichte bringen. Nur wer alle Dialoge durchliest, alle Beschreibungen verinnerlicht und die Gebiete sich genau ansieht wird die Fragmente der Story zusammensetzen können.



Gameplay : Das Gameplay hat sich im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern nur wenig geändert. Neben der roten Leiste für die Leben und der grünen für die Ausdauer gibt es einen neuen blauen Balken der für Waffenfertigkeiten und für Zauberwunder und Pyromantien benutzt wird. Außerdem gibt es wieder normale und starke Angriffe die genau wie das Abblocken mit dem Schild und das Ausweichen Ausdauer verbrauchen , die sich aber selbständig wieder auffüllt , durch das Besiegen von Gegnern bekommt man Seelen die man dann für das aufleben oder kaufen von itemes braucht. Auch das Verbessern von Waffen kostet Seelen. Stirbt man, bleiben fast alle Seelen da liegen wo man gestorben ist. Stirbt man nochmal auf diesem Weg um die Seelen wieder einzusammeln bleiben sie für immer verloren. Zudem gibt es auch die bekannten Leuchtfeuer an denen kann man rasten was die Estus , die Hauptheilung im Spiel wieder auffüllt. Außerdem kann man vom Leuchtfeuer aus seine Items in das Lager reintun, sich zu anderen Leuchtfeuern Teleportieren und sich mit Zauberwunder und Pyromantien ausrüsten. Außerdem, wenn man stirbt, wird man beim letzten Leuchtfeuer wiederbelebt. Natürlich sind in diesem Fall alle Gegner wieder da. Was die Waffen betrifft, kann man sie auch Beidhändig nehmen, das sorgt dafür, unter Anderen das sich die Art wie man die Waffe schwingt ändert. Außerdem macht man so mehr Schaden, verzichtet dabei natürlich aber auf sein Schild der einen verteidigt, was das Aufleveln angeht, kommen nun die Werte die man holen kann und was sie bringen.

Vitalität : erhöt die maximale Gesundheit

Zauberei : durch das steigern des Wertes steigt der Schaden von Zauber. Außerdem bekommt man auch Zauberlots in die man Zauberwunder und Pyromantien ausrüsten und nutzen kann.

Kondition : erhöht die maximale Ausdauer was sehr wichtig ist

Belastbarkeit : erhöht die maximale Traglast je höher sie ist um so mehr kann man tragen ohne durch das Gewicht der Ausrüstung benachteiligt zu sein. Ist die Traglast hoch kann man schwere Rüstungen und Waffen tragen und immer noch schnell ausweichen . Trägt man aber zu viel, ist es nicht möglich mit einer Rolle auszuweichen und das Angreifen verbraucht Ausdauer und Kraft. Außerdem lädt sich die Ausdauer auch langsamer wieder auf.

Geschicklichkeit : wird benötigt um schnelle Waffen , wie z.B. Katanas, Dolche und Rapiere und so weiter zu nutzen. Der Wert bei Waffen die auf Geschicklichkeit skalieren hoch genug, wird der Schaden mit der Waffe besser. Außerdem ist die Geschicklichkeit wichtig damit der Zauber schneller wirken kann.

Stärke : Wird benutzt um Waffen , zu nutzen die auf Stärke skalieren, sprich Großschwerter . Großäxte, Großhämmer u.s.w. hat das selbe Prinzip wie Geschicklichkeit. Nur das Zauber davon nicht beeinflusst werden kann.

Intelligenz : erhöht den Schaden von Zauber und Pyromantie

Wille : erhöht den Zauber von Wunder und Pyromantie

Glück : erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Gegner nach dem Tod items hinterlassen . Außerdem erhoht er den Schaden von Gift und Blutung. Ein Wert der aber ziemlich unbrauchbar ist, selbst mit einem maximalen Glückswert von 99 , merkt man nur schwach einen Unterschied. Der Wert lohnt sich nur wirklich wenn man mit Waffen kämpft die Blutung oder Gift verursachen. Es gibt zwar auch Waffen die stärker werden je höher der Glückswert ist, trotzdem nutzen das nur wenige Spieler.

Waffen : Jede Waffe hat Mindestvoraussetzungen um die Waffe richtig nutzen zu können. Diese Voraussetzungen sind verteilt in die 4 Werte -starke Geschicklichkeit, Intelligenz und Wille . Die meisten Waffen haben nur in Stärke und Geschicklichkeit diese Voraussetzungen. Einige aber auch in Intelligenz oder der Wille die Zauberstäbe Talismane oder Pyromatieflammen. Ein Beispiel, eine Waffe macht zwar Nutzen aber der Schaden ist gering. Wenn man eine Waffe bei der eine Stärke fehlt, beidhändig nutzt wird , bekommt man noch einige Punkte dazu gezahlt. Wenn man eine Waffe nutzen will wo man alles außer die Stärke als Bedingung erfüllt hat, aber einen nicht mehr viel Stärke fehlt, wird vom Spiel gesagt das man sie zum richtigen nutzen beidarmig nehmen muss.
Kommen wir nun zur Skalierung.
Skalierungen : wie jede Waffe Bedingungen erfüllt in Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Wille und Wunder hat, so hat jede Waffe mindestens in einen der Werte einen Wert worauf sie skaliertist Skalierungen haben. Den Effekt das Waffen mehr Schaden machen wenn man den Wert der skaliert wurde durchs aufleveln erhöht. Wenn eine Waffe zum Beispiel auf Stärke skaliert ,wird die Waffe stärker je mehr Stärke man durchs aufleveln hat. Die Skalierungen haben auch verschiedene Buchstaben die zeigen, wie gut die Waffe auf den Wert skaliert und zwar von der Reihenfolge vom schlechtesten Wert bis zum Höchsten..
Wenn man eine Waffe zum Beispiel hat die mit s auf Stärke skaliert aber mit d auf Geschicklichkeit lohnt sich das aufleveln des Wertes Stärke mehr. Man kann ja seine Waffen aufwerten aber auch wenn man die richtigen Items hat , ist es möglich sie umzuschmieden. Das verändert ihre Skalierung und auch andere Werte wie den Schaden und die Schadensart. Das war fast alles was die skalierung und der Waffen betrifft. Kommen wir nun zu den Wundern, Pyromantie und Zauber.

Zauber : Zauber können benutzt werden wenn man mit einem Zauberstab ausgerüstet ist . Sie sind fast immer offensiv. 

Wunder : Können benutzt werden durch das ausrüsten eines Talismans. Sie sind sehr defensiv ausgelegt können aber auch heilen oder auch den Schaden vor Angriffen erhöhen.

Pyromantie : kann genutzt werden wenn man eine Pyromantieflamme ausrüstet. Sie sind zum Teil defensiv als auch offensiv, obwohl sie mehr in die Richtung offensiv gehen. Nun kommen wir zum Endfacht Zustand.
Endfacht Zustand durch das Item Glut kann man in den Zustand kommen. Durch den erhöht sich das maximale Leben . aber nur so lange bis man nach der Nutzung des Items stirbt. Danach sind die Leben wieder auf den Ursprungswert . Außerdem kann man wenn man online spielt auch von anderen Spielern invasiert werden . Solange man endfacht ist . Man kann aber auch vom Gegner im Spiel invarsiert werden. Außerdem kann man sich endweder die Hilfe von echten Spielern oder von npcs holen, solange man endfacht ist . Wenn man invasiert wird heist es, das ein Gegner oder ein echter Spieler in das Gebiet kommt wo man zur Zeit gerade ist und von ihm angegriffen wird. Den muss man dann besiegen , aber echte Spieler können auch wenn sie euch invasiert haben, wieder verschwinden und euch in Ruhe lassen. Das war nun auch alles zu diesem Zustand.

Onlinemodus : neben den holen von Hilfe durch echte Spieler und durch das invasieren oder invasiert werden. kann man auch Botschaften im Spiel plazieren die anderen Spielern helfen können oder aber auch in eine Falle locken können. Außerdem sieht man durch Blutflecke kurz wie andere Spieler gestorben sind. obwohl man , was das betrifft , nur den Spieler sieht und nicht durch was er gestorben ist. Zu guter Letzt kommen wir noch zu den Zuständen im Spiel.

Zustände : Es gibt mehrere Zustände im Spiel die verschiedene Effekte haben.Wenn man droht ne Zustand zu bekommen, sieht man einen Balken der sich füllt. Ist er voll hat man den Zustand Vergiftung und Toxin : Dadurch verliert man solange man vergiftet ist dauerhaft Leben , so lange bis der besagte Balken wieder leer ist. Toxin ist dabei eine stärkere Version von Vergiftung.

Erfrierung : der neue Zustand der in diesem Teil kam. Durch ihn nimmt man bis sich der Balken leert mehr Schaden. Man verbraucht mehr Ausdauer und Ausdauer braucht auch mehr Zeit zu vollständigen wiederherstellen.

Blutung : ist der Balken voll , bekommt man Schaden. Danach ist er auch wieder leer.

Verfluchung : ist der Balken voll, stirbt man sofort.

Das war nun alles Wichtige was man zum gameplay sagen kann. Was man noch hinzufügen kann ist, das man neben den Waffen und der Rüstung auch 4 Ringe anlegen kann die einen Bonus geben , wie zum Beispiel mehr Leben oder die Ausdauer erholt sich schneller.

Nun zur Grafik ; da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, da sie einfach nur SUPER ist. In diesem Spiel sieht alles gut aus, man merkt die Liebe mit welcher das Spiel produziert wurde.Alle Details sind sehr gut gemacht. Etwas Anderes war auch nicht zu erwarten.

Nun zu den Beiden Erweiterungen ; 1. man kann sagen, hier wurde auch wie im Spiel eine tolle Arbeit geleistet. Die Story wurde erweitert es gibt neue Gebiete , neue Bosse , darunter einen der schwersten Bosse der kompletten Serie. Neue Rüstungen , neue Waffen , npcs, Zauberwunder, Pyromantien und viele Gemeinheiten die einem Spieler das Lebenslicht ausblasen sollen wie es für die Reihe nicht anders zu erwarten war. Die Erweiterungen erinnern Fans auch an ein Gebiet das es aus dem ersten Teil gab. Zwar nicht das Selbe , es erinnert aber auch stark daran. Für die Erweiterung kann man schon , wenn man alles finden will, 10 bis 15 Stunden , wenn nicht sogar mehr Spielzeit geben. Bei der zweiten Erweiterung für Dark Souls 3 wurde auch eine sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.Neben den ganzen Neuerungen hat man auch Erinnerungen an alte Souls Teile ein fliesen lassen. Wie auch im Hauptspiel , die Erweiterung dauert etwas länger, mit dem Inhalt wie der 1, das liegt aber daran, das die Gegner in den Gebieten teilweise schwerer zu besiegen sind.

Musik ; obwohl man die meiste Zeit eher von Stille umgeben ist, ist die Musik z.B. bei Bosskämpfen zu hören. Dies ist wirklich gelungen. Es gibt kein Musikstück was unpassend ist. Alle passen sich perfekt in die Bosskämpfe , oder in die ganze Atmosphäre des Spiels ein. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad ; nachdem dark soul 2 einfacher wurde, durch den estus zum Beispiel, wurde es aber auch nicht zu einfach. Dark Souls 3 hat sich am ersten teil orientiert und ist so schwer wie eh und je. Zudem ist auch das soultypische Erfolgserlebnis wieder da, wenn man nach stundenlangen sterben einen Boss endlich besiegt hat, fühlt sich das einfach nur gut an. Man geniest das Erfolgserlebnis woran man sich nach Jahren noch erinnern kann. Zudem ist das Spiel nie unfair wenn man stirbt liegt es zu 99 % an einem selbst, weil man Fehler gemacht hat und nicht am Spiel selbst.

Zum Schluß ; alles in Allem ist dark Soul 3 ein würdiger Nachfolger der Reihe. Man hat sich an den Anfang orientiert was auch richtig war. Das Hauptspiel und die Erweiterungen fügen sich gut ein. Wenn man die Eintrittsmöglichkeiten in die Erweiterungen etwas umändern würde käme es dem Gamer so vor als ob die Erweiterung zum Hauptspiel gehören würde und das sie nicht nur eine Erweiterung sind . Gesamt ist das Spiel genial. Ein Kritikpunkt ist nur die Kamera die bei grossen Bossgegnern im Boss drin ist, weswegen man kaum was sieht, was den einen oder anderen Tod zur Folge hat und das der neue Zustand Erfrierung im Hauptspiel kaum genutzt wird und was ich sehr schade finde. Das ist aber auch einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte die ich in dem Spiel finden kann. Für dieses Spiel würde ich mich immer wieder entscheiden.

Hinweis : auf TWICH = Bloodsoul1998 kann man fast LIVE bei zocken sehen, wie ich einen Bosse von der Dark Souls Serie , die Nonne Schwester Friede " aus dem Kloster vertreibe

Danke und viele Grüße,


----------

